# Franck Muller dial on Abalone



## longbeard (May 30, 2018)

Haven't showed to many of my watch blanks for awhile, so I figured I'd show my last one I just made.

Franck Muller dial on abalone tubed for the Jr series.
I know that top gear appears to be to high, but it was just the way I was holding it when I took the picture.

Hope ya like it








Harry


----------



## magpens (May 30, 2018)

Very beautiful blank set !!!


Not sure that I like watch parts on abalone, however .... just my feedback FWIW !
... too much "high class" at once, IMHO.


----------



## longbeard (May 30, 2018)

magpens said:


> Very beautiful blank set !!!
> 
> 
> Not sure that I like watch parts on abalone, however .... just my feedback FWIW !
> ... too much "high class" at once, IMHO.



I don't put as many parts on these as I do my fiber watch blanks.
I know less is more...lol



Harry


----------



## thewishman (May 30, 2018)

Love it! Awesome combo.


----------



## longbeard (May 30, 2018)

thewishman said:


> Love it! Awesome combo.



Thanks Chris



Harry


----------



## upstatepano (May 30, 2018)

Beautiful, love the colors. What adhesive do you use to attach the parts?


----------



## Bean_Counter (May 31, 2018)

Awesone blank longbeard. Do you sell these?


----------



## jondavidj (May 31, 2018)

Awesome blank there. I am glad you are using abalone as the background. I think you may be the first to do . And that dial is very cool. I am messaging you about one for a Mistral.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 31, 2018)

wow! that is great! Havent seen anyone do watch parts on Abalone. Freakin cool!!


----------



## JohnU (May 31, 2018)

Looks great Harry!   Love the brass colored gears on the abalone.  I did one last year for my MPG contest pen with a mother of pearl watch face.  I wasn’t sure how a regular face would look with the color character in the abalone but you pulled it off very nicely.  Thanks for sharing! And keep up the great work!


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (May 31, 2018)

Super sweet!!  I've always liked seeing your blanks / pens with your blanks, they are always flawless!  There are some "casters" out there that will pass on a flawed blank and say "it just happens", well perfect the craft and it won't happen like you have!  I refuse to pass any of my Tru-Card blanks with flaws to a customer....


----------



## seamus7227 (May 31, 2018)

woodcraftingPatriot said:


> Super sweet!!  I've always liked seeing your blanks / pens with your blanks, they are always flawless!  There are some "casters" out there that will pass on a flawed blank and say "it just happens", well perfect the craft and it won't happen like you have!  I refuse to pass any of my Tru-Card blanks with flaws to a customer....



Between the Tru-Card™/Tru-Dollar™coin blanks and the Abalone Tru-Quarter™ blanks, I gotta say, these Tru-Muller™ over Abalone are freakin Top-Shelf! We better up our game Patterson:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 31, 2018)

Abalone has been used many times before. It is not new guys so easy does it. The blank looks real nice and the combination watch face is a good match.


----------



## Bean_Counter (May 31, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> Abalone has been used many times before. It is not new guys so easy does it. The blank looks real nice and the combination watch face is a good match.



I’m pretty sure everyone is discussing the face on the abalone, Not just abalone on a blank. I for one haven’t seen that and I think it looks awesome but carry on


----------



## seamus7227 (May 31, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> Abalone has been used many times before. It is not new guys so easy does it.




But has it been used at this level of  awesomeness?!? I mean abalone is already super cool looking but daaaang this face is like "BOOM!!":bananen_smilies046::bananen_smilies104::thunder:


----------



## Bean_Counter (May 31, 2018)

BOOM thunder!!! Harry isn’t awesome though lol



seamus7227 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Abalone has been used many times before. It is not new guys so easy does it.
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (May 31, 2018)

Not sure if I am am getting trolled or not but Seamus of all people you should know a few that used them. 

Here is John's that he mentioned.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/att...alone-geers-pods-feathers-abalone-watch-1.jpg

Dale has been doing these for some time and actually was the first I saw do them. www.facebook.com/groups/912138418808644/


Scroll through his work. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=17991
opusmechan.com
www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2150757321821471&set=pcb.1756875787668232&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## jondavidj (May 31, 2018)

Great job Harry, even if a few try to bring you down. I still think you’re good. Carry on. I’m glad you taught me.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 31, 2018)

jondavidj said:


> Great job Harry, even if a few try to bring you down. I still think you’re good. Carry on. I’m glad you taught me.



Get this straight right here fella I in no way was bringing him down.  All I did was say that it has been done before because you and others have not seen one or thought you have not. That was all I said. I think his blank is superb and love the combination. Will look great on a nice highend pen.


----------



## beck3906 (May 31, 2018)

So, what high-end kit would look good with a blank like this?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 31, 2018)

beck3906 said:


> So, what high-end kit would look good with a blank like this?



I would go with one of the Dayacom kits

DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD

I always like the Imperial kits

The full sized majestic is also a classy kit for that.

This is my opinion but the pros may have a better answer.


----------



## jondavidj (May 31, 2018)

It is a Jr blank. I would put it on a black Titanium component. The Jr Aaron or the Jr George.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 1, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> Not sure if I am am getting trolled or not but Seamus of all people you should know a few that used them.



Its all in fun John. Dale is good friend of mine so I know his work very well.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 1, 2018)

seamus7227 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I am am getting trolled or not but Seamus of all people you should know a few that used them.
> ...



That is why I said it Seamus.


----------

